
Analysing Pause Times in the .NET GC - GordonS
http://mattwarren.org/2017/01/13/Analysing-Pause-times-in-the-.NET-GC/
======
dom96
This reminded me to submit a PR to add Nim to the gc-latency-experiment
repo[1]. The numbers achieved by Nim's GC are very good (~88 microseconds on
my MBP).

1 - [https://gitlab.com/gasche/gc-latency-
experiment/merge_reques...](https://gitlab.com/gasche/gc-latency-
experiment/merge_requests/16)

